# Is my neon tetra pregnant



## Jdavid (Jun 23, 2015)

Is she pregnant pls help


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Neon terta's don't get pregnant they are egg layers. So the female can be heavy with eggs or sick. the female scatters eggs and the male fertilizes them. They are pretty difficult to raise the fry because of their size


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

Also, to answer, the post needs a picture...


----------



## Jdavid (Jun 23, 2015)

*Thanks*

Her belly is big


----------



## Ethologist (Oct 25, 2014)

Woah! No kidding, her belly is huge! Do her scales stick out at all? If so, she may have dropsy. If her scales are smooth against her body, she may be gravid (full of eggs) or possibly have parasites or a tumor. A clearer picture might help, if you can get one.


----------



## Jdavid (Jun 23, 2015)

*Thanks*

Hi no the scale is not popping out my other fish are fine do I have to move just the neon tetras to a different tank ?
I have a 5gl with baby Moscow and Blu grass and albino blue tuxedo in it they are about 2 1/2month old. Can I put the tetras in it. I don't have room in my other 10 gl tank.


----------



## Jdavid (Jun 23, 2015)

*Hi all*

Just want to thank you guys for your inputs I do apreacat your helps.


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

I'd move the other fish instead of the neons. Fish breed when they are healthy and they're in the proper environment. Moving them will just disturb everything for them (if they are in breeding mood). My 2 cents.


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

What ended up happening with this tetra? Did it lay eggs?


----------

